# Should the groomer cut the tail?



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I'm finally doing it. Rollie's going to the groomer tomorrow. I have pics galore and I'm practicing my assertiveness so I can deliver instructions effectively. My only question is, do they cut the tail? Should I ask her to trip the tip? Leave it alone? It's quite long and I don't think a tip-trim would hurt . . .

Thanks!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh my goodness!! what made you make this desicion!! Can't wait to see what he looks like! take lots of before and after shots for us!!

I'm not sure about the tail, Tillie's isn't very full so I wouldn't have hers cut at all, but if you think he needs it...


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

NO... Don't touch the tail !! In my opinion. Waiting for pictures ....


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

Our groomer usually leaves the tail a bit longer.. But I then end up trimming it a bit when I get home. From what I understand a 'true puppy cut' is to leave the ears and tail a little long, but IMHO, I just like the lightly shorter hair all over.. I'll try to post a picture when I get on my computer here shortly, since it doesn't let me add photos from my phone..


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

TilliesMom said:


> oh my goodness!! what made you make this desicion!! Can't wait to see what he looks like! take lots of before and after shots for us!!
> 
> I'm not sure about the tail, Tillie's isn't very full so I wouldn't have hers cut at all, but if you think he needs it...


He's gotten quite long, but because we've never cut his body (he's had 1 "sanitary" trim), he's looking a little ragged. I'm not going as short as a puppy cut, but I thought it would be nice to neaten and lighten him up a bit, especially now that it is getting warm. I'm very sad though, cause I know he'll lose most if not all of the grey in his body (not his ears or tail though). I may even ask her to leave some of the grey just so it isn't too much of a shock for us.

I think I'm obsessing more about this than when I change my own hair!


----------

